# Sure is slow



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Sure is slow in the quest for coyotes here. I am not even getting responses to the siren like normal. I am not even getting much of a response from friends when I call and say, Hey lets plan on going out one day this week. All seem real busy with stuff, I think it is really due to our non normal cold temps.
even this site is really slower than it has been in the past.

 Al


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think they have been called at so much the last few year, that they really have learned to wait it out. I once waited it out for 1.5 hours for two coyetes. They sat on the treeline about 600 yards away. I even had a remote call next to the moveable decoy. I was in the bale and invisible.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Not much calling/hunting going on here. Lots of sissy hunters not going out in the cold. Over half the guys I normally hunt with are holed up till warmer weather.
Temps during the day next week are forecast to run in the 40F range so I bet the guys will be hot to go then.

 Al


----------

